# Estações Meteorológicas no Gerês



## covenant (2 Nov 2007 às 11:52)

Olá a todos,
Sou um amante da natureza, e um curioso sobre os fenomenos meteorologicos.
Costumo caminhar pelo Gerês, acabando por vezes pernoitar na montanha.
Gostaria de saber se existe alguma estação por esses lados para me poder precaver melhor em relação às condições atmosfericas.
Um abraco a todos e obrigado


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2007 às 17:08)

*Re: Gerês*

Olá e bemvindo!

Em relação à tua questão, a estação que o IM usa para caracterizar essa zona é a estação de Lamas de Mouro, entre os 700 e 800 m. Podes consultá-la com uma hora de atraso nesta página do site do IM.


----------



## covenant (2 Nov 2007 às 18:08)

*Re: Gerês*

Olá Fil, obrigado pelas boas vindas e pela tua resposta.
Estive a consultar a página que me indicaste. É possivel obter mais alguma informação além da temperatura actual? 
Um abraço


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 21:01)

*Re: Gerês*



covenant disse:


> Olá Fil, obrigado pelas boas vindas e pela tua resposta.
> Estive a consultar a página que me indicaste. É possivel obter mais alguma informação além da temperatura actual?
> Um abraço




Covenant, bem vindo ao Forum 

Para além da estação de Lamas que o Fil indicou, tens ainda a de Cabril:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...nal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=11&tipoObs=temp

Quer numa quer noutra, no site do IM logo por cima do mapa podes clicar nos link's que dizem «Pressão (hPa)| Temperatura (ºC) | Humidade (%) |Vento (km/h) | Precipitação (mm)». 
Infelizmente não temos acesso à evolução horária destas estações, o que limita e muito a utilidade desta informação fornecida pelo IM ... 

Já agora, a localização e altitude das estações:

Lamas de Mouro:  42° 2'33.14"N/ 8°11'58.63"O  - 870 m.(localização exacta)
Cabril (S.Lourenço): 41° 42' 0"N / 8° 1' 0"  -  585 m. (localização aproximada)

Se tiveres fotografias das tuas caminhadas para partilhar, são sempre bem vindas ao forum. E registos meteorológicos ainda mais


----------



## Brigantia (2 Nov 2007 às 22:19)

covenant disse:


> Olá a todos,
> Sou um amante da natureza, e um curioso sobre os fenomenos meteorologicos.
> Costumo caminhar pelo Gerês, acabando por vezes pernoitar na montanha.
> Gostaria de saber se existe alguma estação por esses lados para me poder precaver melhor em relação às condições atmosfericas.
> Um abraco a todos e obrigado




Bem vindo...devo dizer que também tinha marcada uma caminhada a um dos montes do Gêres para o próximo Domingo, mas infelizmente não vou poder fazer...enfim espero que a malta de Braga que vai rumar ao Gerês Domingo bem cedo tenha uma grande caminhada 
Se calhar ainda te vais cruzar com eles...
O Gerês é concerteza a zona mais explorada de Portugal por amantes da natureza.


----------



## covenant (3 Nov 2007 às 10:27)

Olá, bom dia a todos e mais uma vez obrigado pelo bom acolhimento.
Este Domingo infelizmente também não me vai ser possível ir para o Gerês por motivos profissionais (Novembro e Dezembro irei trabalhar fins de semana) 
Quanto a fotos, realmente tenho mais que muitas, cerca de 8Gb desde 2004. Estou neste momento a preparar um album no Flickr e brevemente colocarei aqui.
O Gerês é a minha segunda casa digamos assim, sempre que tenho um tempinho livre lá vou eu. Tenho também feito algum hicking por Arouca, e constatei que é também um local lindissimo.
Agora estou voltado para caminhadas longas, entre 3 e 4 dias, daí o meu grande interesse na meteorologia. É sempre bom poder contar (ou ter uma ideia) do tempo que irei ter pela frente, para deste modo me preparar melhor.
Procuro também adquirir a minha primeira "estação" caseira, e reparei que o supermercado Plus irá ter uma à venda: http://www.plus.pt/cmspublic/system/modules/de.getit.plus/frameset/index_33477.html
O que acham deste equipamento para um puro principiante?

Estou em vias de formar também um grupo de caminhantes. Se alguém quiser experimentar e conhecer lugares únicos podemos conversar.
Um abraço grande e mais uma vez obrigado


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2007 às 11:07)

covenant disse:


> Procuro também adquirir a minha primeira "estação" caseira, e reparei que o supermercado Plus irá ter uma à venda: http://www.plus.pt/cmspublic/system/modules/de.getit.plus/frameset/index_33477.html
> O que acham deste equipamento para um puro principiante?



É um produto interessante para casa, a um preço excelente para principiantes, mas claro, limitada e simples, não se pode por exemplo ligar a um computador. Dá também uma olhadela no tópico das estações e no das lojas.

Mas no teu caso, se calhar o ideal era teres um "brinquedo" destes para as caminhadas, por uns 70/80€









> *Handheld Alitmeter with weather forcaster and digital compass.*
> The Handheld Altimeter is a very useful product for any outdoor activity.
> Equipped with altimeter, barometer, compass, temperature, weather forecast, clock and alarm functions, it provides guidance for any user who are venturing into the great outdoors.  Also, with carabineer design, the device can be  easily hung on your backpack or carried around securely
> 
> ...



Ou então um relógio tipo os SUUNTO VECTOR, infelizmente carotos... a partir dos 150€. 








> # Altimeter: Altitude, vertical speed, altitude alarm, logbook, vertical difference measurement, automatic 24h altitude memory, temperature compensation. Logbook capacity 8 kB, recording intervals 20s, 1min, 10min and 60min, with respective times 10h, 12h, 7 days and 10 days
> # Barometer: Sea level pressure, absolute pressure, pressure difference, pressure trend indicator, 4-day barometric memory, temperature
> # Compass: Cardinal bearing, North-South arrow, bearing tracking, declination setting
> # Chronograph: Stopwatch, countdown timer, calendar, three daily alarms
> ...



Há um relógio da La Crosse, mais barato, mas não parece ser tão bom (link)


----------

